# I'm not getting notifications when someone comments or quotes one of my posts.



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2017)

If someone quoted me & commented on my post, most of the time they were asking for advice.
When that happened I used to get a email message & I would know to go to that post & answer his question. Now I never get those kinds of messages & I feel bad that someone may think I'm ignoring them.
I'm also missing a lot of new threads that are posted. I always go right to recent, but there are a bunch of old threads in there & very few new ones.
Is there a place to click & see just new threads, not all new comments.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 12, 2017)

Mine stopped too.

I have the thing up there on my screen that turns red or shows a red number of quotes and likes alert , if someone likes or quotes me. That's all now.






Like so.. is all I get


----------



## dr k (Nov 12, 2017)

No emails for a few days.  At least I'm getting alerts now when I go to SMF.
-Kurt


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't get them either Al!  A few weeks ago, I would get some but not all... Now it's none!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2017)

I’m getting some but not many. I even went in and clicked off and clicked back on all the notifications.

The search feature doesn’t work as good as the old one did either.


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2017)

I am not signed up for emails,most times my alerts work
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Nov 12, 2017)

Emails spotty and alerts whenever they feel like popping up it seems.Can be on here and then the next day come back and I see alerts from when I was on the day before that didn't pop up then.Strange - Dunno


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

I get a lot of alert emails all the time.

And Some guys ask me questions by starting a conversation (Like the old "PMs"). That's still the best way to get an answer if you don't want me to miss the question.

Bear


----------

